# Buying house subject to planning?



## lyonsie (10 Jan 2014)

I've seen threads about buying sites subject to planning but has anyone, or is it possible, bought a house subject to planning?
We would like to buy a house to renovate, preferably a bungalow.   We have a couple of houses currently on the market in mind.   How could we find out, in advance of purchase, if planning would be granted?   A refusal would be a collosal waste of money.
It might seem easier to build new on a green field site but we want to live in an urban area close to all amenities.


----------



## Guns N Roses (11 Jan 2014)

You could arrange a pre-planning meeting with your local authority planner. However even if the planner is favourable to your plans, there is no guarantee that Planning Permission will be granted. 

It's common to purchase a green field site subject to planning permission being granted. It's more unusual to purchase an existing dwelling subject to planning permission being granted for an extension as it can take up to six months to a year to get permission.


----------



## lyonsie (11 Jan 2014)

Thank you very much for your reply.   We have absolutely no knowledge in this area, just know what we would like to build and what area of the town we would like to live in.
Green field sites not available in the area.


----------



## lyonsie (12 Jan 2014)

Another idea came to mind.   Does anyone know if it is easier to get planning to knock existing house and build new?
The 'preferred' existing house will probably need lots of insulation work done before it's ready along with 'sizeable' extension.


----------



## lowCO2design (12 Jan 2014)

lyonsie said:


> Another idea came to mind.   Does anyone know if it is easier to get planning to knock existing house and build new?
> The 'preferred' existing house will probably need lots of insulation work done before it's ready along with 'sizeable' extension.



Depends on the site/house - if you dont meet the requirements of the SF1 form [broken link removed] then you might be beter to look at an existing building and retro-fit it &/or extend.


----------



## lyonsie (12 Jan 2014)

Sorry, this seems way above my head.   I've seen lots of places where a house was sold/bought, knocked down and another built in its place.   Often times the original house seemed perfect, it just looked like the site was the objective because of its location and a nicer/more spacious/more modern house built in its place.
What am I missing?


----------



## Leo (13 Jan 2014)

Anecdotally, it's much more difficult to get planning to knock & rebuild than it is to extend/remodel. If the house you want to build doesn't fit in with the surroundings, then your chances are reduced significantly.


----------



## lyonsie (14 Jan 2014)

Thanks.  No, the house we favour is ok, we would just need to extend it.   Currently living in lovely spacious 3 bed detached home.   Both fathers passed away in the past few years and it has brought home to us the difficulties of old age and 2 story houses.
We want to change house now (in the near future) and settle in, rather than having to do it in haste at some later stage.
It may never come to pass but as the saying goes..... We would rather be looking at it than for it....
I do suffer with my back too, so a bungalow would be good.   One near most amenities at walking distance.   Just didn't think Planing Permission might not be allowed for any reason.


----------



## lowCO2design (18 Jan 2014)

lyonsie said:


> Just didn't think Planing Permission might not be allowed for any reason.


Lyonsie
the way the posts in this thread are phrased it is difficult to answer the above. 
yes there is always a chance that planning will be a difficult process, that's why most people go to Arch/planning consultants to answer this type of site specific query.
have a read of this corkcoco County Development Plan


----------

